# High Clamp vs. Low Clamp Sram X7



## links0311 (May 3, 2004)

How do I know if I need a high clamp or low clamp Sram X7 front derailleur? What's the difference between the two?

-Links


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

High
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15...leurs/Sram-X.7-Front-High-Derailleur-2008.htm

Low
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15.../Sram-X.7-Front-Derailleur-Low-Clamp-2008.htm

High clamp simply clamps high, low clamp, clamps low.

Which one you need depends on what your bike currently has.


----------



## links0311 (May 3, 2004)

I was looking at that very page and decided to go with the high clamp. Another related question, how do I know if I need a high or low pull derailleur?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I;m not exactly sure because I dont run a front derailleur because I run 1x9 but I think it doesnt really matter. At the same time I almost think that it depends on what the frame is designed for. Both are kind of guesses.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is information on how to decide which front derailleur:

1) Clamp Size. Lucky most new derailleurs come with shims these days so the same derailleur will fit almost all size tubes, but it may be nice to know what size you need, you may have to contact your dealer or manufacturer to find out if you don't know, or you could just measure the seat tube diameter with a caliper.

2) High Clamp/Bottom Swing or Low Clamp/Top Swing. They work pretty much the same except where the clamp is. Either high or low. Some frames could use both, some can only use one or the other because there may be a suspension pivot or water bottle bolt hole or something on the seat tube which would prevent mounting one or the other. Again you may need to contact the the dealer or manufacturer to find out which type(s) your frame can use.

3) Top pull or bottom pull. Some frames are made where the cable comes in from the bottom and others are made where the cable comes in from the top. It's pretty easy to see on a frame which it's designed for based on the cable stops on the frame. Many derailleurs now are "dual pull" models which can accept the cable coming in form either direction.

Hope this helps.

EDIT: I looked at those X.7 derailleurs that were posted, and yeah really on those the only choice to make is high clamp or low clamp. They come with the shims for different size tubes, and can are "dual pull".


----------



## links0311 (May 3, 2004)

OldSchool, thanks for the post, really helpful stuff. I was able to track down the info I needed about my frame as far as what diameter seat tube I had. I placed an order for a high clamp X7 earlier today and look forward to hitting the trails.


----------

